# 2011 Tegu Talk and Varnyard Herps Inc. TEGU GIVEAWAY CONTEST Discussion Thread!



## Josh (Jul 5, 2011)

Use this thread for contest questions, comments, concerns and general discussion!


----------



## Josh (Jul 5, 2011)

Remember to use this thread for contest discussions - the official contest thread is reserved for photo entries only!


----------



## james.w (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah sorry about that. I didn't read te entire original post until after I posted. We need an edit button!!


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh man, that's funny. The first image someone put on the thread is a picture I took of Link when he was a baby XD 
I'm not entering because I've already got one tegu  but It's nice to see that people think Link has a good face for promotions


----------



## reptastic (Jul 5, 2011)

So does it have to be your tegu


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 6, 2011)

i posted a pic on the other thread and its not there was it not good enough


----------



## Diesel (Jul 6, 2011)

^^i think it could have been disqualified because its a caption contest! and there was no caption. at least what i saw. so try adding a phrase or something to that picture and post it again soon!!


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a small question. I would really love to enter the contest but I don't own a Tegu. Does the picture submitted have to be your own tegu ?


----------



## Diesel (Jul 9, 2011)

no. i think this this contest if for people who also dont have a tegu. I know the first one someone used someone elses picture so i am sure you can enter . I'm not the rule maker but thats just from what i read and saw.


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome  . I've submitted mine. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 9, 2011)

How do u add caption I'm not very comp smart I don't now how to do it


----------



## Diesel (Jul 9, 2011)

you could probably do it if you upload the picture to your computer and open up a word program or really anything that deals with letters and words. Paste the picture onto the program and just type over it the caption or something like that and then save it. Sometimes you have to "group" the two steps togther by holder shift and clicking on both and then left clicking (something like that) and then save it again and upload it here. depending on what program you have .


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm trying it just the caption can be seen cus the pic Idk I'm starting tk.give up lol wish it was for all lizards not just tegus hard to find a good pic without having a tegu urself


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 9, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> I'm trying it just the caption can be seen cus the pic Idk I'm starting tk.give up lol wish it was for all lizards not just tegus hard to find a good pic without having a tegu urself



I'm not doing the contest but if you want help adding the actual caption to a picture I can help you. You can also upload a picture to photobucket.com, after creating an account, theres an option to "edit" photo and you can do all sorts of stuff to it. It seems pretty basic and easy to use, I would like to think I'm pretty computer savvy but my dad can even figure photobucket out lol.
Another good spot to look for pictures if you guys don't have tegus would be the show and tell sections of tegutalk.com and thetegu.com. I think its the my tegu section on this forum.
Lots of people post a ton of pictures of their tegus, a lot of the pictures would work great for caption contests.
I never saw any rules about people using the same pictures either.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 9, 2011)

Best site to use is fotoflexer.com, you can do all types of cool stuff with pics there, i use it alot to create caption pics, here are some i did a year ago:

Lolz tegu syle


----------



## Diesel (Jul 9, 2011)

i think im gonna enter the contest  im gonna get a picture of my own little guy if i already dont have one


----------



## Max713 (Jul 13, 2011)

I can understand allowing those without their own Tegus to enter, but I don't think you should be able to use pics you just found on the internet etc... they should at least be taken by you!

IMO


I thought there would be a lot more interest in the contest, only 5 entries so far?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 13, 2011)

its to hard to find to a good pic when you dont own a tegu allready.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 13, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> its to hard to find to a good pic when you dont own a tegu allready.



I posted a thread asking for permission to use other peoples pics in the B&W forum. Im pretty sure they said others could use them.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 14, 2011)

yea but its hard to get pic to fit your idea you now when someone takes there shot there thinking of something else not what the caption is gunna be to the pic you now what i mean? like right now i got a million and two pictures of my beardie when my tegu comes ima hae 2 million


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 14, 2011)

Max713 said:


> I can understand allowing those without their own Tegus to enter, but I don't think you should be able to use pics you just found on the internet etc... they should at least be taken by you!
> 
> IMO



Then there are those darn copyright laws, lol.


----------



## Vermundor (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it possible to draw or paint a picture of a tegu than take a picture of it and post it?


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 15, 2011)

Vermundor said:


> Is it possible to draw or paint a picture of a tegu than take a picture of it and post it?



You probably could but unfortunately, you wouldn't be able to enter the contest because you just joined yesterday and to be able to enter, you had to be registered to TeguTalk on or before the day the tegu give away announcement was put up.


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, does anyone else know if Bobby is still going to give away a free tegu? I was just curious because it seems a lot of black and whites were lost.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 17, 2011)

We are still going to have the contest, it is going to be for an All American tegu.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 17, 2011)

it wont let me post my pic on the other one for the contest. it doesnt give me the option to upload a pic and all that. someone help.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 17, 2011)

I load all my pics on Photobucket and then just link it using the "photo link".


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 17, 2011)

i thinks that what i have to doo but not good with the all photobucket


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 17, 2011)

just go to photobucket make a account, simply load up your pics, then when you look through the album on photo bucket it gives you options on what type of link you want, picture only link, link to the actual photo or url type deal. just click the picture one and it copies it and then paste it in your post on the thread. actually pretty easy. no harder then taking the pic and loading it onto your computer. Im sure you can figure it out


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 17, 2011)

_I wasn't going to play,.. :dodgy: but now that it's for an AA,..  I just might have to._


----------



## reptastic (Jul 17, 2011)

I was thinking about entering, now i think i have to too lol


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 17, 2011)

Reptastic how would I put the pic on there if I made it from that site u told me a while bak Idk if I want to enter in SO soon or wait till the end I've been working on mine forever I got one made but not sure if a winner forsure lol


----------



## reptastic (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you save the pic to your computer? I still have no pic yet lol, i have an idea of what i want from a older pic of them but the angle i took it at wouldnt work for my idea, its hard getting them to take the same pic twice lol


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 17, 2011)

i think it got it now but i have a question.. does the pic need to have tegutalk.com on it? or if we win can we add it if they use the pic?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2011)

Pretty sweet entries so far people, keep em coming.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

haha i like your john it made me laugh


----------



## got10 (Jul 21, 2011)

this is my little blue boy[attachment=2811]


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

omg sell me to himDDDD


----------



## got10 (Jul 21, 2011)

this is my entry for the contest . 
This is a pic of my red tegu . We were playing fetch .But, she decided she wasn'[attachment=2814]t going to give up the stick . Don't worry Ill get it right with the one i win in the contest


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

im gunna win the contest tho


----------



## got10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry Adam but it took me far too long to secure a healthy blue. But I tell you what . If he takes a liking to the my red female I'll put you on top of the list.Deal?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

yes i will a female hopefully cus ima hopefully be gettin a male blue tegu from will soon if he has any baby


----------



## fisheric (Jul 23, 2011)

is it possible to delete your old entry and do a new one?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 23, 2011)

No I think u can fix it if made mistakes but I don't think u can change the pic not.sure tho


----------



## fisheric (Jul 23, 2011)

Too bad, I had a better idea for a pic.


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 25, 2011)

What am I doing wrong, when I try to reply to post my entry, i am not getting the option to add an attachment, I can add one to just about any other reply.. Please help would really like to at least try to enter this contest. Thanks


----------



## Josh (Jul 25, 2011)

To answer some questions:

"TeguTalk" cannot be added later.
Sorry, no changing your submission. Choose wisely before submitting your entry!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 26, 2011)

i dont want to be a poop but there are a few entries that are from members who registered late, will those be pulled?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 26, 2011)

More than likely josh will


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 29, 2011)

So.....when does the voting start?


----------



## Josh (Jul 29, 2011)

Contest entries will be double checked before voting starts. I'll have the voting up ASAP!


----------



## Josh (Aug 3, 2011)

Great job, everyone! Voting will begin tonight!


----------

